# How much time do you spend browsing ECIGS SA



## Marzuq

lets us know how much time you spend browsing ecigssa and leave some comments as to what you mainly use the forum for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

im actually browsing the forum more than 75% of my working day (8am to 5pm)

thereafter i scout around now and then from home

as a mod i need to see that everything is going smoothly, so i browse all sections/ threads

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

during work days i have the forum open all the time. 
its a learning curve for me and i find alot of the information helpful.
also the debates and discussions are awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff

Too much. I can see by how quickly my mobile data is being consumed. This site is a bit heavy on the data side. How big is the forums main page per view?


----------



## Keyaam

Since I purchased a Reo I hardly visit the forum. Probably once every 3 days.


----------



## Riddle

I find the Forum very useful. And I have this problem now where I have to look at all the new and fancy gear and gadgets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I spend too much time on the forum 
- but mainly because of Admin duties.
There is a ton of stuff that happens behind the scenes to keep it all going smoothly. 

If I ignore the admin side of things, I'd say at least an hour a day, catching up with threads I either started or want to follow - picking up coil tips, keeping up to date with Reoville and a close eye on the juice reviews. I actually have to force myself to spend less time on the forum otherwise I won't get any "normal" work done. It is so addictive.

In the beginning, it was more to understand the different gear and what is better for my vaping style. Now it's less of that and more about keeping up to date with my vaping buddies  The social side has definitely increased. Meeting the people at the vape meets has been a big part of that.

Great thread @Marzuq !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley

I have a look around during working hours, never at home or on my mobile - mostly checking reviews and asking for opinions on what hardware to get next.

Heading out to Vape King at lunch time to have a look at the Vision Spinner 2 and Kangertech Genitank...


----------



## Riaz

huffnpuff said:


> Too much. I can see by how quickly my mobile data is being consumed. This site is a bit heavy on the data side. How big is the forums main page per view?


use tapatalk bro

uses much less data


----------



## Marzuq

@Riaz i use tapatalk as well and its actually very lightweight .
outside of work i have tapatalk open all the time to browse and comment


----------



## BumbleBee

Useful information, up to date news and reviews, new product updates, medical and general knowledge shared freely by helpful, friendly people with a sense of humour. Whats not to like? I live here now

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

lol i never close this tab

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

I spend way to much time on here tapatalk is always running in the background.


----------



## huffnpuff

Riaz said:


> use tapatalk bro
> 
> uses much less data


Thanx, tried it again and going like boeing. Had alot of issues with tapatalk in the past, but I reckon they've done a few updates since.


----------



## Danny

I spend quite a bit of time here, everytime I sit by a computer I log on and see whats going on so difficult to quantify in terms of percent of day but I tried. 

I am absolutely fascinated by the way the vape movement is growing so I use the forum as an info hub of sorts, keeps me up to date with new products, user experiences, interesting news articles (especially thnks to @Alex and others who post what they find) and of course everything in between.

Has also become a social platform too, connecting me with vapers across the country who are always keen to meet another vaper.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoubleD

BumbleBee said:


> Useful information, up to date news and reviews, new product updates, medical and general knowledge shared freely by helpful, friendly people with a sense of humour. Whats not to like? I live here now


 
+1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo

Danny said:


> Has also become a social platform too, connecting me with vapers across the country who are always keen to meet another vaper.


 
Same here Danny, always nice to interact with fellow Vapers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz

It's always an interesting read, no matter what section you are on. @Alex 's Google-foo is definitely above average in getting hold of some interesting or close to home vape-related goodies.
Love the banter & general 'chirping' that goes around, which goes hand-in-hand with the people that know each other or have met somewhere. With other forums it's just a faceless bunch of nicknames, where here it's much more like a family, as a large number of people interact on a personal level quite frequently.

I explicitly did not mark the whole forum as read when I signed up, and the unread messages dwindled from around 9000+ to the current ~3000 mark, so still plenty for me to sift through.

I have Tapatalk active, so usually get notifications for watched threads which I check up on my 'vape breaks'. I prefer to reply or chirp from the notebook though. Even with Swiftkey, autocorrect and I are not best of buds on the mobile.

Other than that, I mainly use the forum for 'perving'

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

its really interesting how alot of the guys see each other as friends instead of forum members. @Kuhlkatz is right in saying is more of a family...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> its really interesting how alot of the guys see each other as friends instead of forum members. @Kuhlkatz is right in saying is more of a family...


 
Interesting comment @Marzuq 

I do agree 

There are many members on this forum I would consider to be more of a "friend" than many of the so called friends I have on FaceBook. 

And I think the reason is the common interest of vaping that makes us feel "together". 

I have also met many of the folk on this forum - and even after meeting them in person, I feel there is an instant "bond" and so much to talk about. This has happened several times. 

It reminds me a lot of an old thread I started a while back - ECIGS SA versus FaceBook
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ecigssa-versus-facebook.1311/

Incidentally, I spend WAY more time here than on FB. I probably check out FB once a week for a few minutes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raslin

I must say I agree with all the comment's above. I tend to think of members that I interact with on the forums as friends, even though I have not met them at all. I value their advice and suggestions much more than the folks that I interact with in the psychical world on the same subjects. 

All said and done, I spend way to much time here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Silver said:


> ...
> And I think the reason is the common interest of vaping that makes us feel "together".
> 
> I have also met many of the folk on this forum - and even after meeting them in person, I feel there is an instant "bond" and so much to talk about. This has happened several times.
> ...


 
It seems that the general feeling of 'it's easy to help, so let me do it' and the sharing of what works and what not in all our journeys is very common in the vaping community.
If you have not seen @Alex 's post on [HASHTAG]#TEAMSAVVY[/HASHTAG], have a looksie at around 3:05 of the vid @ http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/improof-teamsavvy-savannah-ga.5324/ , in fact just check out the whole dang thing.

It was quite funny for me about the 'conventions' and the community, and yet so true. It seems very much like a global trend compared to smokers or any other interest groups for that matter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Interesting comment @Marzuq
> 
> I do agree
> 
> There are many members on this forum I would consider to be more of a "friend" than many of the so called friends I have on FaceBook.
> 
> And I think the reason is the common interest of vaping that makes us feel "together".
> 
> I have also met many of the folk on this forum - and even after meeting them in person, I feel there is an instant "bond" and so much to talk about. This has happened several times.
> 
> It reminds me a lot of an old thread I started a while back - ECIGS SA versus FaceBook
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ecigssa-versus-facebook.1311/
> 
> Incidentally, I spend WAY more time here than on FB. I probably check out FB once a week for a few minutes.


 
i have an active facebook account that i may have last visited in 2009. im not of FB fan. the main difference with the forum and FB is this and also the reason im pro-active on the forum.
-theres a regular exchange of ideas between members. its interactive. you not just browsing a bunch of stupid things other people like or trolling the web for better 'opportunities'.
the forum provides a service. and whether you are a veteran or noob your comments and opinions are valid here. we discuss not only vape related items but real world issues too. theres a place for everything here. and if any of the sub-forums arent in your basket of interests you just simply avoid those threads. but there is no doubt that there is a section of interest to every vaper on this forum. and if in that slight chance there is not..... simply start a thread about what interests you and you will very quickly learn how many other people on this forum has that same interest or view point on it.

all in all this is the only social media platform apart from whatsapp that i engage in regularly. and happily so as there definitely are rewards being yielded from every thread i have read through.. i think at this point i i will give a big shout out to @Gizmo for an amazing forum and to the staff for a job well done.. gold stars all round

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

I think what i like about the forum, apart from the "family" feel is the majority of intellectual exchange of ideas the occasional lighthearted gunning between members. The unselfish help that is given to newbies, i am still in shock at the help i got when i started to walk this road and i will always be thankful for that.
The medals we get for what ever, i did not think much about it in the beginning, but it really make you feel that ppl appreciate you
The only time i close this tab is when i reboot my pc, maybe once a week.
I found a family online and this is what i like

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

kimbo said:


> I think what i like about the forum, apart from the "family" feel is the majority of intellectual exchange of ideas the occasional lighthearted gunning between members. The unselfish help that is given to newbies, i am still in shock at the help i got when i started to walk this road and i will always be thankful for that.
> The medals we get for what ever, i did not think much about it in the beginning, but it really make you feel that ppl appreciate you
> The only time i close this tab is when i reboot my pc, maybe once a week.
> I found a family online and this is what i like


 
yeah the medals..... i like new shinies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Marzuq said:


> its really interesting how alot of the guys see each other as friends instead of forum members. @Kuhlkatz is right in saying is more of a family...





Silver said:


> Interesting comment @Marzuq
> 
> I do agree
> 
> There are many members on this forum I would consider to be more of a "friend" than many of the so called friends I have on FaceBook.
> 
> And I think the reason is the common interest of vaping that makes us feel "together".
> 
> I have also met many of the folk on this forum - and even after meeting them in person, I feel there is an instant "bond" and so much to talk about. This has happened several times.
> 
> It reminds me a lot of an old thread I started a while back - ECIGS SA versus FaceBook
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ecigssa-versus-facebook.1311/
> 
> Incidentally, I spend WAY more time here than on FB. I probably check out FB once a week for a few minutes.


Funny you guys mention that, the friends I have made on this forum I interact with and see more than any of my facebook friends. Well I'm not really a facebook junky but still I've made more solid connections here and some guys are more than just vaping buddies we have become firm friends and our families have met.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Well, I use to be on the forum almost 100% of the time, but lately life took over and have a bid more to do during my day. I always look and read on Tapatalk. But don’t comment half as much as I used to.

Everything I know about e-cigs came from this forum. Thank you everyone.

But now its back to doing what I have to, C U lata aligatas!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raslin

I just hate it when life interferes with my vaping time

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokelessFire

Way too much - i check at work just to check the latest reply and/or review. In the go via tapatalk and obviously at home in the evenings...so pretty much 75% of the time... addicted much?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Most of the time...any chance i get. I love this forum and the people here

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

